# the BEST nappy liners (disposable)



## lucy_x

looking for the best disposable liners, After weeks of rashes and an unhappy Amari iv found she NEEDS to wear a liner in her nappy.

The ones i have been using came with some preloved nappies so iv no idea whos they are :dohh:

So any ideas?
x x


----------



## xemmax

We use Tots Bots liners, I really like them.


----------



## Jenniflower

Does it have to be disposable? I've found fleece ones work great for us, and I've just finally caved and bought 30 new cute ones off of a site because I'm sick of looking at the crappy purple ones I cut up ages ago! lol 30 for £8, woot!


----------



## flubdub

We use fleece ones which I love (Little Lamb ones are amazing and not bad priced) but if they have o be disposable, i have heard great things about the tots bots ones.


----------



## Rachel_C

I'd go with fleece personally but if it has to be disposable, I like the Boots ones. They're easy to get hold of (and no postage charge as most Boots stores seem to sell them) and they're really soft, kind of like they're spun rather than papery stuff. I think they must sell two kinds though cos I've heard other people say they're stiff and papery? The ones I use are in a blue plastic packet/bag thingie.


----------



## lynnikins

i like the boots ones in fact i have a box of the spun ones sitting around so if you want it then im happy to let it go if you pay postage, the boys did pull them all out of the box at one point lol


----------



## Elphaba

We use Boots ones as well. Easy to get hold of and nice and soft. Depending on what your nappies are, they are big enough to cut in half (I do that for my pockets and keep them whole for Flips and fitteds).

I tend to 'double line' using a fleece liner on top of the nappy and then a paper liner on top of that.


----------



## Eala

I made a thread about this recently - https://www.babyandbump.com/natural-parenting/612084-disposable-liner-help.html Some various brands suggested there :) Wannabewillow gave me some bambino mio ones, which I do think were fab. I've also got some little lamb ones on the way (courtesy of eeyore!) so I look forward to trying them.


----------



## mommy43

i dont use disposable liners that often but when i do tots bots are great lovely n soft feel more like material i tried some junior joy ones but they were really hard almost like cardboard


----------



## wannabewillow

Eala said:


> I made a thread about this recently - https://www.babyandbump.com/natural-parenting/612084-disposable-liner-help.html Some various brands suggested there :) Wannabewillow gave me some bambino mio ones, which I do think were fab. I've also got some little lamb ones on the way (courtesy of eeyore!) so I look forward to trying them.

Glad you like them honey! I love the Bambino Mio ones. The Boots ones are lovely and soft too, but I feel they runkle up inside the nappy, so if she poos, the nappy sometimes gets it. Having said that, I've always got a packet on hand in case we run out of the BM ones. You can get BM ones in most Tescos, if that helps. Xxx


----------



## lucy_x

Used fleece, It gives her a horrendous rash, so unforunatly it does have to be disposable :flower:


----------



## surprisemummy

i use the tots bots liners too. mine came with my nappies and there in a big roll (like a toilet roll lol) and they feel spun too. there great!


----------



## mummyclo

I have a packet of bambino mio ones in the packet i never used if you want them for free x


----------



## Eala

Neither my (huge) Asda nor (mahoosive) Tesco have the Bambino Mio liners :brat: The only good thing that came of me venturing into Tesco was finding out that mine now stock the unscented Jackson Reece wipes.

My Boots also don't do their own liners (or nature babycare nappies, or anything remotely useful).

*hissy fit*


----------



## wannabewillow

You can order the BM liners online and collect them in store in Boots. Silverburn and port Glasgow stock them too, if you're ever in that area. Also, if you order any Bambino Mio stuff from Tesco online, you get a third off! Xxx


----------



## Elphaba

Do you have a Waitrose? i'm pretty sure our Waitrose stock the Bambino Mio liners.


----------



## Eala

Elphaba said:


> Do you have a Waitrose? i'm pretty sure our Waitrose stock the Bambino Mio liners.

Don't get me started on the Waitrose rant... Until a few years ago, Waitrose had no stores in Scotland at all. Now there is at least one in Edinburgh (in a posh bit :rofl:) and one in the west end of Glasgow. I might have a look in the Glasgow one next time I'm passing that area though. Even with it being a relatively small one, they might have something useful! I love their own brand baby skincare range too.


----------



## Elphaba

Eala said:


> Elphaba said:
> 
> 
> Do you have a Waitrose? i'm pretty sure our Waitrose stock the Bambino Mio liners.
> 
> Don't get me started on the Waitrose rant... Until a few years ago, Waitrose had no stores in Scotland at all. Now there is at least one in Edinburgh (in a posh bit :rofl:) and one in the west end of Glasgow. I might have a look in the Glasgow one next time I'm passing that area though. Even with it being a relatively small one, they might have something useful! I love their own brand baby skincare range too.Click to expand...

:haha:

Our Waitrose is small as we're only in a small town but they do at least have some decent baby stuff (they even stock pop-ins!). I quite like the Baby Bottom Butter is Xavier's bottom is a bit red but not red enough to crack out the sudocrem.


----------

